

Show HN: Trackalacka, Cheaper Daily E-Mail Scrums - cyberpanther
https://www.trackalacka.com/

======
coreymaass
As a fan of daily emails - I built thebirdy.com and just launched
whatwedid.today - I love this concept. However, I find the pricing really
confusing. Could it be a simple seat license? And have a look at your site on
mobile. It was pretty broken on my iphone. Good luck!

